# Utility A on Monday



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We got our first Utility leg today!!! 
Yahoo!!!
He got a screaming 181-1/2. But hey, it was 11 more than we needed!!
I am one proud mama tonight!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, Congrats!!! I had a feeling it was going to happen today. How did you do in breed?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you on a job well done.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Way to go Tito!!!!! (and you too of course ) So is there steak on the menu tonight or what??

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ahhh the JOY of showing dogs! 

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yippi yahoo! That is so exciting! Go Tito!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Yippi yahoo! That is so exciting! Go Tito!


My thought exactly!!!
Way to go!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Tito!!! Yahoo from me to you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks so much guys!! I'm so proud of him!
Well, WE had steak and shrimp for dinner.
HE had dog food.....
poor Tito!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What a smart boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

big congratulations


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Whoa, awesome -- WAY TO GO!!!! What great news. 
When is your next trial? Too fun. Congratulations!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Utility="futility"
You guys did great! I'd be very happy with those scores! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks so much guys!! I'm so proud of him!
> Well, WE had steak and shrimp for dinner.
> HE had dog food.....
> poor Tito!


Oh, now that's just mean... he gets to smell his reward dinner but not enjoy it? I think I may have to confiscate Tito to get him away from this abuse!  

Julie and Jersey


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, too funny!!




Jersey's Mom said:


> Oh, now that's just mean... he gets to smell his reward dinner but not enjoy it? I think I may have to confiscate Tito to get him away from this abuse!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Major congrats! And hey, 11 1/2 more than you needed


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol...congrats! He'll get the steak at the end of his title...right? lol. Congrats again! =]


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats barb and tito!!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OK I typed that in all caps what the heck happened???


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Great job! The green counts big time.
I cannot believe you got the steak and left the monster with none..hey Julie, I am with you let's dognap him and show him how to celebrate


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> OK I typed that in all caps what the heck happened???


 
There is some kind of "spell check" type system set up on the GRF that will not allow more than a certain number of continuous letters to be in CAPS. I think the "magic" number is 15?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I promised him he could go DOCK DIVING all weekend in 2 weeks as his reward!!! He'd rather have that than steak any day


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I promised him he could go DOCK DIVING all weekend in 2 weeks as his reward!!! He'd rather have that than steak any day


 
The "Obedience Gods" are shaking their heads at you, saying you should have done both. :--policeman:
They don't call this class "Futility" for nothing! :--devil:
I can only hope they don't make you wait too long before you get that second leg! :--dumbfounded:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh no, I'm in big trouble because, according to a friend of mine, I've already pi$$ed off the obedience gods, which is why we NQ'd on Sunday.
I had the NERVE to stand in the ring and think, when he had done 5-1/2 exercises correctly and just had 1/2 of one to go, which he normally does really well, that he just MIGHT qualify!!
That immediately pi$$es off the obedience gods, and they immediately bring their full wrath of NQ power down on your head.
I wish she had explained that to me BEFORE the show:doh:



AmbikaGR said:


> The "Obedience Gods" are shaking their heads at you, saying you should have done both. :--policeman:
> They don't call this class "Futility" for nothing! :--devil:
> I can only hope they don't make you wait too long before you get that second leg! :--dumbfounded:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

WAY TO GO, Barb and Tito-man! I am very proud of you guys. I know you make a great team! Keep up the good work!


----------

